# Заднецентральная грыжа L5-S1, 12мм, теперь дисцит и спондилит



## Ленка (20 Янв 2010)

Добрый день!

О себе. 34 года, рост 175 см, вес 95 кг. Работа, в основном, сидя на попе.

*Заключение МРТ:* Признаки дегеративных изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Циркулярная протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-L5. Заднецентральная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L5-S1 12мм с деформацией дурального мешка, с сужением позвоночного канала и копрессией нервных корешков, с признаками вторичного стеноза позвоночного канала. Переходной S1 позвонок

Больше месяца назад начались боли в правой ягодице. Сейчас сильно искривлен позвоночник ( разница между плечами 7-8 см) боли по всей правой ноге до стопы, невозможно сделать никаких движений - сразу резкая боль в позвоночнике и правой ноге, при чихании и кашле резкие и сильные боли. 
Была у 7 врачей, все настаивают на срочной операции. Готовлюсь к операции.

Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по поводу операции. Стоит ли делать? 
И еще вопрос, на который все врачи отвечают по-разному - нужно ли носить корсет?
Заранее всем спасибо. Очень хочется узнать ваше мнение

Снимки, к сожалению, выслать не могу


----------



## Владислав К. (20 Янв 2010)

*заднецентральная грыжа L5-S1 12мм*

Уважаемая Ленка!
Доктора быстрее Вам ответят если Вы выложите сюда все свои данные и данные проведенным обследований, включая снимки...
Удачи Вам и здоровья!


----------



## nuwa (20 Янв 2010)

Ленка написал(а):
			
		

> Снимки, к сожалению, выслать не могу


Леночка, а высылать и не надо! Посмотрите тему *Как подготовить и разместить снимок*

Не пугайтесь, второе Ваше сообщение не исчезло, я объединила 2 Ваших сообщения в одно. Так компактней и информативней!


----------



## Ленка (20 Янв 2010)

Спасибки, nuwa!!! Сейчас попробую


----------



## Ленка (20 Янв 2010)

А вот попробовала снимки прикрепить. Надеюсь подойдут...


----------



## Paul (21 Янв 2010)

Ленка написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> 
> О себе. 34 года, рост 175 см, вес 95 кг. Работа, в основном, сидя на попе.
> 
> ...



А Вы лечились в стационаре, проходили консервативную терапию? Если нет, то стоит попробовать, а потом думать об операции. Все поэтапно, но не доводите боли до крайностей…Я кстати прооперирован 2,5 мес. назад.


----------



## Ленка (21 Янв 2010)

Paul написал(а):


> А Вы лечились в стационаре, проходили консервативную терапию? Если нет, то стоит попробовать, а потом думать об операции. Все поэтапно, но не доводите боли до крайностей…Я кстати прооперирован 2,5 мес. назад.



Нет, у меня так всё резко обострилось, до этого я даже не подозревала об этой проблеме. А теперь все врачи глядя на результаты МРТ и мое состояние настаивают на операции, консервативное решение, говорят, не мой случай....
И как Вы себя чувствуете сейчас? Восстановились? Какие ограничения в данный период? И как скоро вы встали после операции? Когда начали сидеть? Простите за назойливость, но интересно ВСЁ. Через 2 дня операция, страшно, поймите....


----------



## abelar (21 Янв 2010)

Операцию делать надо. Бояться не надо. aiwan


----------



## Paul (21 Янв 2010)

Ленка написал(а):


> Нет, у меня так всё резко обострилось, до этого я даже не подозревала об этой проблеме. А теперь все врачи глядя на результаты МРТ и мое состояние настаивают на операции, консервативное решение, говорят, не мой случай....
> И как Вы себя чувствуете сейчас? Восстановились? Какие ограничения в данный период? И как скоро вы встали после операции? Когда начали сидеть? Простите за назойливость, но интересно ВСЁ. Через 2 дня операция, страшно, поймите....



Ленка, чувствую себя хорошо, делаю гимнастику, хожу по 6 км в день, без проблем и почти не болит ничего. Сидеть могу по часу просто и во время еды. Есть небольшой дискомфорт. Начал сидеть после 1,5 месяца...Подробнее в моей теме 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread7725.html. 
В вашем случае, все же необходима операция...Будте готовы, что сразу после операции будет сложно, а потм нормально, надо потерпеть и поработать над собой. Желаю удачи!


----------



## Ленка (22 Янв 2010)

Спасибо, Paul! Очень помогла Ваша тема, почерпнула много нового! Здоровья Вам  и всех благ!


----------



## Ленка (15 Фев 2010)

Всем добрый день! 
3 недели назад сделала операцию по удалению грыжи. В правой ноге до сих пор не прошло онемение, правда, сейчас онемение уже меньше (сразу после операции не чувствовала всю ногу, а сейчас начиная с середины икры и по пальцы включительно). Это очень пугает. Хотелось бы узнать, нормально ли это?
И в этой же ноге очень тянет мышцу, не могу даже присесть на корточки - сразу сильная боль в этой мышце, как-будто какой-то жгут в этом месте.... И начала болеть спина при переворачивание в кровати, хотя после операции такой боли не было...
Люди добрые, как больные, так и врачи, помогите с советами. Это нормально?


----------



## Доктор Попов (15 Фев 2010)

Спасибо за "люди добрые", тяжело, но постараюсь хотя бы временно соответствовать...
То что Вы описываете, иногда бывает после операции, особенно у пациентов, долго занимавшихся консервативным лечением. В поврежденном нерве вначале восстанавливаются двигательная часть, потом поверхностная чувствительность, и только в последнюю очередь проприорецепция (ощущение положения тела в пространстве). Так что, скорее всего, Вам придется немного потерпеть, пока не восстановятся Ваши нервные корешки.


----------



## юрок (16 Фев 2010)

Не лечилась Ленка консервативно. По крайней мере долго. Боли начались резко, за месяц с небольшим до операции.


----------



## Ленка (16 Фев 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> Не лечилась Ленка консервативно. По крайней мере долго. Боли начались резко, за месяц с небольшим до операции.



Точно Юрок подметил, не долго я мучилась с болью, меня очень резко настигла эта грыжа и пришлось сразу оперироваться. Но все равно, уважаемый доктор Попов, хочется верить что это и мой случай...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2010)

Любой нормальный человек при длительном болевом синдроме испытывает не только физические, но и психоэмоциональные страдания. Согласившись на операцию, пациент мечтает, что сразу после наложения последнего шва на кожу боль мгновенно исчезнет. Увы, такого, к сожалению, не бывает.
 В послеоперационный период проводится комплекс реабилитационных мероприятий, направленный на скорейшее восстановление здоровья и трудоспособности. 

Вам, Ленка, перед выпиской из клиники должны были дать план всех этапов  реабилитации, алгоритм Ваших действий. При возникновении вопросов необходимо обращаться в клинику, где проведена операция. Оперировавшему больного хирургу легче разобраться и помочь больному.
Так что, Ленка, все у Вас нормализуется и Вы вернетесь к привычному образу жизни. Счастья и здоровья Вам!


----------



## Ленка (18 Фев 2010)

Спасибо Вам, Владимир, за добрые слова. И Вам здоровья!


----------



## Ленка (25 Фев 2010)

Уже прошел месяц после операции - очень сильно болит спина при малейшем повороте. Что делать?


----------



## Аллегро (25 Фев 2010)

У меня полгода болела, а Вы корсет носите?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2010)

Главное, Ленка, не отчаиваться , верить в благоприятный исход и выполнять рекомендации лечащего врача по проведению реабилитационных мероприятий. Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## abelar (26 Фев 2010)

Ленка написал(а):


> Всем добрый день!
> 3 недели назад сделала операцию по удалению грыжи.


...А вам какую из Ваших двух,"грыжу" удалили? Ту, которая была больше или ту, из-за которой "болело" ?aiwan


----------



## Ленка (27 Фев 2010)

Аллегро написал(а):


> у меня полгода болела , а вы корсет носите?



Нет, мне врач сказал, что не надо после операции. И все пациенты в отделение после операции - без корсетов. Самой хотелось бы понять, как правильно, потому что все врачи говорят по-разному, кто надо носить, а кто нет?!

Добавлено через 2 минуты


abelar написал(а):


> ...А вам какую из Ваших двух,"грыжу" удалили? Ту,которая была больше или ту, из-за которой "болело" ?aiwan



А у меня, славу Богу, одна!


----------



## abelar (28 Фев 2010)

Ленка написал(а):


> А у меня, славу Богу, одна!


...Вот она и может болеть...Хотя, после операции прошло не так много времени. Нужно подождать и еще раз сделать МРТ - для ясности картины...aiwan


----------



## Ленка (20 Мар 2010)

Всем добрый день! Большая просьба помочь советом.
Прошло уже 2 месяца после удаления Заднецентральной грыжи L5-S1, 12мм, но мучают сильные боли при вставании с кровати. Очень резкие, похожие на спазм, встаю через сильную боль. Такая же история при поворачивании на кровати, невозможно приподнять бедра, чтобы перевернуться. При ходьбе, стоянии и сидении болей нет.
Было у кого-то что-то похожее? Что это значит? Что делать?
Врачи, форумчане помогите, плиз....


----------



## kobi (20 Мар 2010)

Повторное МРТ, поход к доктору


----------



## Ленка (20 Мар 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> Повторное МРТ,поход к доктору



Да доктор ничего толком не говорит. Ждите, нужно время - весь сказ... А что Вы думаете, может опять грыжа? Ой, ё-ёй...


----------



## kobi (20 Мар 2010)

Ленка,для того, чтобы думать(в верном направлении)необходимо либо видеть вас , либо ваши обследования.Думать без этого сравнимо с гаданием на кофейной гуще.aiwan


----------



## Ленка (24 Мар 2010)

Была у невропотолога, она сказала, что эти боли идут от нагрузки ( я плаваю 3 раза в неделю, делаю понемногу ЛФК и гуляю по 2 часа в день) и в этом нет ничего страшного, так восстанавливается мышечный корсет. Верю, что это так. 
Спросила, может стоит в больницу или какой-нибудь реабилитационный санаторий, сказала, что смысла нет. Плавайте, ЛФК. 
Кто-нибудь ездил после операции в санатории, помогало?


----------



## Ленка (24 Май 2010)

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, пожалуйста, через сколько после операции стоит делать повторное МРТ? И стоит ли?


----------



## Константин 1 (25 Май 2010)

Я не доктор... 
Однако у Вас после операции прошло уже более 3-х месяцев,думаю что можно......даже нужно...Посмотреть на результаты операции и правильности выбранной тактики лечения и двигательных стереотипов (образа жизни)
С уважением


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Май 2010)

Ленка, нет определенных рекомендаций, когда делать МРТ. Да хоть каждый день, потому что облучения при этом виде диагностики нет, и пока не доказано вредное воздействие МРТ на организм.
Если будете делать это исследование, попросите Вашего врача направить на МРТ с гадолиниумом (это такой контраст, вводится в вену во время исследования). Это дополнит картину, на МРТ после операции иногда тяжело отличить остаток диска от рубца или инфекции, например...


----------



## Ленка (14 Июл 2010)

*Что такое дисцит и спондилит?*

Добрый день! 
Была удалена 6 месяцев назад грыжа диска L5-S1 12 мм, сейчас сделала повторное МРТ и мне написали, что у меня дисцит и спондилит на данном уровне. 
ЧТО ЭТО? С этим живут? И как это определили на МРТ? Что делать? Помогите, пожалуйста, уважаемые врачи и форумчане.....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июл 2010)

*Что такое дисцит и спондилит?*



Ленка написал(а):


> дисцит и спондилит на данном уровне.



Дисцит - воспалительный процесс в диске.
Спондилит - воспалительный процесс в костной ткани тел позвонков.
Редко носит специфический характер (туберкулез, сифилис и т.д.), чаще как асептиковоспалительная реакция на прорыв фиброзного кольца и контакта пульпозного ядра с межтканевой жидкостью.


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Июл 2010)

МРТ сделали с контрастом? Поставьте снимки на форум.


----------



## Ленка (15 Июл 2010)

*Что такое дисцит и спондилит?*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Дисцит - воспалительный процесс в диске.
> Спондилит - воспалительный процесс в костной ткани тел позвонков.
> Редко носит специфический характер (туберкулез, сифилис и т.д.), чаще как асептиковоспалительная реакция на прорыв фиброзного кольца и контакта пульпозного ядра с межтканевой жидкостью.



И что с этим делать? Чем грозит? Объясните, пожалуйста....


----------



## kobi (15 Июл 2010)

Поставьте МРТ до- и после- посмотрим и постараемся Вам помочь.aiwan


----------



## Ленка (7 Фев 2011)

*Все хрустит, немеют руки*

Добрый день! Подскажите, плиз, последние 2 недели не могу спать - затекает верх спины (плечи, шея) и затекают руки. Очень сильно стало хрустеть в этой области и во всех суставах тоже. При наклоне шеи вниз, чувствую весь позвоночник (как будто очень сильно натягивается). Что это? Мне 35 лет, перенесла год назад операцию по удалению грыжи L5-S1. Не работаю, восстанавливаюсь после операции.


----------

